# [FIREFOX] Mise à jour [Clos]

## marc.driver

J'ai voulu mettre à jour firefox et thunderbird, et pourquoi pas d'autres softs présents sur ma config, j'ai donc lu la doc GENTOO et ai vu qu'il fallait mettre portage à jour; j'ai choisi la commande qui me semblait la plus universelle pour ce faire, à savoir:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

Mais si ensuite je fais un 

```
emerge mozilla-firefox
```

il me charge toujours le 1.0.2, alors qu'actuellement on doit être rendu à la version 1.0.6!

Qu'ai-je oublié?

----------

## john7002

euh je pense que tu as oublié de mettre d'abord ton portage à jour via la commande suivante:

```
emerge sync 
```

une fois finie tu peux relancer ta commande.

----------

## Adrien

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> J'ai voulu mettre à jour firefox et thunderbird, et pourquoi pas d'autres softs présents sur ma config, j'ai donc lu la doc GENTOO 
> 
> ```
> emerge --update --deep --newuse world
> ```
> ...

 

Alors si firefox était déjà installé sur ton système, le:

```
# emerge -uDN world 
```

suffit, si tu as fait un emerge sync avant.

Pour ne mettre à jour qu'un seul paquet (ici, firefox):

```
# emerge -u mozilla-firefox
```

car si tu ne passes pas l'option --update ou -u , il va simplement réinstaller la même version.

Tiens nous au courant.  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Le 1.0.6-r2 est stable partout sauf sur arm, et le 1.0.6-r3 est en ~arch pour tout le monde. Donc oui, c'est bizarre... Tu n'aurais pas masqué les versions >1.0.2 dans ton /etc/portage/package.mask un jour où tu avais la flemme de faire la mise à jour, où un truc du genre.

Tu peux aussi essayer ça : 

```
# emerge '>=www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.6'
```

 Le message d'erreur que tu auras probablement pourrait te mettre sur la voie.

----------

## marc.driver

Bonjour,

Merci à tous pour les réponses et .. désolé pour le temps de répose, du, entre autres, à de petites vacances sans micro ordinateur!

J'avais oublié de faire 

```
emerge sync
```

 je l'ai donc fait avec succès.

Fort de cette réussite, j'ai lancé une mise à jour globale...

Ca a pris un temps fou!

Et résultat:

la commande startx donne ce qui suit

```
Using vt7

(EE) no devices detected

Fatal server error

No screens found

Please consult the X.ORG foundation...

...

XIO: Fatal error IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ";0,0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

Voilà, je suis de nouveau bloqué!

----------

## titix

Je pense que tu as du te louper sur le etc-update, comment as-tu validé les changements de configuration ?

----------

## marc.driver

Au départ, j'ai laissé faire le système, plus tard j'ai refait un 

```
etc-update
```

 en indiquant 

```
-3
```

 puis en répondant oui à toutes les questions!

Edit: et depuis ma console est en qwerty  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Quel bazar!

Tout est cassé!

et je ne sais pas réparer!!!

----------

## titix

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Au départ, j'ai laissé faire le système, plus tard j'ai refait un 
> 
> ```
> etc-update
> ```
> ...

 

C'est exactement ce qu'il ne fallait pas faire  :Sad: !

Tu viens de perdre toutes tes configurations, tu as remplacé tes configs par celles livrées avec les packages mis à jour (donc non configurées). 

Il faut être extremement prudent avec cette commande, je pense que tu devrais refaire un tour sur les docs de gentoo...

Je te souhaite d'avoir un backup de ton système, dans le cas contraire il faudra en faire.

Quoi qu'il en soit, bonne chance pour ta reconfiguration  :Confused: .

----------

## marc.driver

Bon; je vais essayer de tout refaire, ça n'avait pourtant pas été facile!

Cependant si quelqu'un pouvait éclairer ma lanterne:

Question 1

Quels fichiers faut-il mettre à jour et quels sont ceux auquels il ne faut pas toucher? (dans quels répertoires se trouvent-ils, ou quelle catégorie de fichiers?).

Question 2

Un back-up, certainement!

Oui, mais quels fichiers faut-il sauvegarder pour pallier à des accidents du type de celui qui m'est arrivé (ou toute autre sorte de documents).

Question 3

Y-a-t'il une doc qui résume ces précautions?

Désolé, cela fait beaucoup de questions!

Pour ceux qui me reprocheraient de ne pas lire assez la doc, j'en ai lu un bon paquet, mais peut-être pas assez, ou bien n'ai pas su chercher!

----------

## letchideslandes

Bien la y'a du boulot, si tu veux je veux bien te la faire à distance, mais va faloir instaurer une relation de confiance.

----------

## boozo

'alute

t'inquiètes on va essayer de t'aider qd m^  :Wink: 

regarde dans /var/log/emerge.log et donne nous la liste des packages que tu as mis a jours depuis cet emerge stp

sinon en premier lieu si tu as upgradé un baselayout récent >=1.11.12 regardes déjà les fichiers de config dans /etc/conf.d/  et corriges ceux qui ne sont pas bon ensuite on verra en fonction de ce qui a été mis à jours 

allez courage avec gentoo "rien" n'est insoluble  :Smile: 

----------

## marc.driver

OK, merci à vous deux;

N'ayant vu votre message que ce soir (lundi), je m'y mettrai demain soir!

En attendant, j'ai vu que mon xorg.conf est le même qu'avant, mais que quand je fais 

```
startx
```

 il me renvoie un 

```
screens not found
```

 !

@+

----------

## boozo

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> N'ayant vu votre message que ce soir (lundi), je m'y mettrai demain soir!

 

bon on te fera çà en pointillés alors...  :Laughing: 

je dirais, a vue de nez, que ton /etc/group a changé... ton user devrait au moins appartenir au groupe wheel (voire tty) pour le reste c'est selon...  :Wink: 

ps: regardes ton /etc/rc.conf aussi par la même occas...

----------

## dawaien

Pour franciser ton système, le lien suivant devrait beaucoup t'aider

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Localisation_de_Gentoo_en_fran%C3%A7ais

Quant à ton problème de startx, tu as peut-etre un problème avec tes drivers.

Est-ce que les drivers de ton noyaux ont été compilés comme des modules ? Si oui, un lsmod te dira quels modules sont chargés.

T'as essayé de lancer startx 2 fois de suite.

J'ai un drole de problème (que j'ai la flemme pour l'instant de régler), si je lance startx, il plante. Mais si je lance startx à nouveau, ça se lance (peut-etre mon splash qui fait ça). Essaye voir!  :Wink: 

----------

## marc.driver

Bonjour

boozo,

 *Quote:*   

> regarde dans /var/log/emerge.log et donne nous la liste des packages que tu as mis a jours depuis cet emerge stp

 

Il y en a 137!

 *Quote:*   

> sinon en premier lieu si tu as upgradé un baselayout récent >=1.11.12

 

C'est quoi?

 *Quote:*   

> Regardes déjà les fichiers de config dans /etc/conf.d/ et corriges ceux qui ne sont pas bon ensuite on verra en fonction de ce qui a été mis à jour

 

Je ne saurais dire ce qui est bon ou pas!

alsa

bootmisc

clock

consolefonts (changé lors de la re-francisation du système)

domainname

hostname (ai remis le nom de la machine)

keymaps (changé lors de la re-francisation du système)

lisa

local.start

local.stop

net

net.example

rc

reslisa

rsyncd

wireless.example

 *Quote:*   

> ton user devrait au moins appartenir au groupe wheel (voire tty)

 

mon compte utilisateur (marc) est wheel.

 *Quote:*   

> regardes ton /etc/rc.conf aussi par la même occas...

 

Dedans il y a référence à l'éditeur nano et au displaymanager qui est xdm.

dawaien

Francisation: j'ai repris la doc du forum et ça marche  :Very Happy: 

Pour startx, il plante autant de fois que je le lance  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *Quote:*   

> tu as peut-etre un problème avec tes drivers. 

 

Je ne sais pas exactement si ce sont les drivers, mais peut-être bien des choses qui y sont liés! Quand j'ai installé mon système, j'avais du amener ma machine à un fou de la console qui travaille dans la même boîte que moi, mais il a fait cela trop vite et je n'ai rien retenu:!: 

 *Quote:*   

> lsmod te dira quels modules sont chargés.

 

Il n'y a que des modules relatifs au son qui sont chargés. Cependant une vérif rapide via make menu config me montre que la plupart des drivers sont mis en dur dans le noyau.

Voila!

----------

## boozo

ok mais sur les 137, tu ne dois guère en avoir qu'une dizaine susceptible d'affecter ton système de la sorte check un peu et donne nous une p'tite liste pour voir si d'autres ont eut un pb similaire

ps: si tu as un doute, tu peux toujours nous coller le emerge.log sur pastebin par exemple  :Wink: 

ps 2: par là même occas. quel est ton archi, ta version du kernel, ta carte video et les version des drivers utilisé stp ?

----------

## marc.driver

Boozo,

 *Quote:*   

> si tu as un doute, tu peux toujours nous coller le emerge.log sur pastebin 

 

Bien le lien sur pastebin, mais envoyer où? Edit: ça marche c'est sous un post de Marc Driver.

 *Quote:*   

> par là même occas. quel est ton archi, ta version du kernel, ta carte video et les version des drivers ...

 

Archi = voir ma signature, c'est du intel

Version de Kernel = 2.6.11-gentoo-r5

Carte video = Carte Vidéo Riva TnT2 NV5 M64 32Mo

Pour la version des drivers, comment faire?

----------

## boozo

bah bah bah !  :Shocked:   y'a du taff...

déjà qd je parlais d'archi j'entendais : x86 ; ~x86 ; etc  :Wink:  mais pour la carte graph dsl...  :Embarassed: 

bon je penche pour les packages pam : déja, est-ce que tu as ceux-là...

/etc/pam.d/login

```

#%PAM-1.0

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_securetty.so

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_nologin.so

account    required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

password   required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

session    required     /lib/security/pam_stack.so service=system-auth

```

/etc/securetty

```

# /etc/securetty: list of terminals on which root is allowed to login.

# See securetty(5) and login(1).

vc/0

vc/1

vc/2

vc/3

vc/4

vc/5

vc/6

vc/7

vc/8

vc/9

vc/10

vc/11

vc/12

tty0

tty1

tty2

tty3

tty4

tty5

tty6

tty7

tty8

tty9

tty10

tty11

tty12

tts/0

ttyS0

```

PS: sinon pour la prochaine fois, colle l'URL du post sur pastebin et c'est top  :Wink: 

----------

## marc.driver

Après quelques jours d'interruption...

boozo a écrit:

 *Quote:*   

> déjà qd je parlais d'archi j'entendais : x86 ; ~x86 ; etc

 

C'est du X86 (Céleron 1.7 GHz)

 *Quote:*   

> bon je penche pour les packages pam : déja, est-ce que tu as ceux-là...
> 
> /etc/pam.d/login 

 

Oui, c'est OK.

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/securetty 

 

C'est aussi OK.

 J'espère que l'on finira par trouver  :Question: 

@+

----------

## boozo

tiens... un revenant !  :Mr. Green: 

depuis le temps je pensais que tu avais réglé tes pbs moi   :Razz:   chance pour toi... j'avais gardé qqes trucs pour toi dans mes archives concernant ton etc-update-de-la-mort-qui-tue-à-la-sauvage   :Laughing: 

voilà la liste de qqes packages qui peuvent être a réemerger... après à toi de faire   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 1122763983:  >>> emerge (8 of 137) sys-devel/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r10 to /
> 
> 1122782029:  >>> emerge (32 of 137) sys-libs/pam-0.78-r2 to /
> 
> 1122782589:  >>> emerge (36 of 137) dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7e-r1 to /
> ...

 

----------

## Syl20

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Question 1
> 
> Quels fichiers faut-il mettre à jour et quels sont ceux auquels il ne faut pas toucher? (dans quels répertoires se trouvent-ils, ou quelle catégorie de fichiers?).

 

Pour faire simple, fais au cas par cas.

Si tu as modifié le fichier à mettre à jour (fichiers de conf, par exemple), méfiance.

 *Quote:*   

> Question 2
> 
> Un back-up, certainement!
> 
> Oui, mais quels fichiers faut-il sauvegarder pour pallier à des accidents du type de celui qui m'est arrivé (ou toute autre sorte de documents).

 

Le minimum, c'est tout le répertoire /etc.

----------

## Trevoke

Il y a des *TONNES* de threads rien que sur le forum francais qui parlent de etc-update.

Fais une petite recherche.

----------

## marc.driver

Boozo

 *Quote:*   

> voilà la liste de qqes packages qui peuvent être a réemerger... après à toi de faire 

 

Merci, mais avant tout, à quoi cela va servir? puisque ce sont mes fichiers confogs qui ont été écrasés (cependant je ne sais pas lesquels exactement!)

CneGroumF

 *Quote:*   

> Le minimum, c'est tout le répertoire /etc.

 

Noté, merci.

Trevoke

 *Quote:*   

> Il y a des *TONNES* de threads rien que sur le forum francais qui parlent de etc-update. 

 

C'est bien ce qui m'embête, je ne m'y retrouve pas! (Jamais content, c'est toujours trop ou pas assez!   :Twisted Evil:  )

Boozo

 *Quote:*   

> tiens... un revenant ! 
> 
> depuis le temps je pensais que tu avais réglé tes pbs moi

 

Eh oui, je joue la série "Marc Driver, le retour",

J'ai toujourds besoin des nombreux conseils du forum, mais comme je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps, je disparais quelques temps puis reviens.

Mon problème vient d'un pb de conf dont j'avais parlé sur le forum et que j'avais réglé avec quelqu'un de mes connaissances que je ne vois que de temps en temps; j'avais cru domprendre ce qu'il avait fait à l'époque, aujourd'hui je m'aperçois qu'il n'en est rien.   :Embarassed: 

En conclusion: ne vous étonnez pas, cela va prendre du temps, mais vous saurez tout sur la résolution du problème   :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

 *marc.driver wrote:*   

> Merci, mais avant tout, à quoi cela va servir? puisque ce sont mes fichiers confogs qui ont été écrasés (cependant je ne sais pas lesquels exactement!)
> 
> 

 

Autant pour moi ! pas ré-emerger donc mais tu peux "checker" les packages pour voir les fichiers de conf. qu'ils fournissent... (equery -h) tu regardes si y'en a que tu connais et/ou que tu avais modifié et tu essayes de remettre en forme...   :Confused:   note que : je ne sais pas si celà résoudra ton pb... mais pour solutionner va falloir venir plus souvent qd m^ sinon on s'y perdra nous aussi   :Wink:  hé ? vous êtes où ?  :Mr. Green: 

bon courage qd m^   :Smile: 

ps: voire clore ce thread et en faire un autre plus en accord avec le pb actuel

----------

## MacFennec

A la place de etc-update. Je te conseille d'utiliser dispatch-conf.

Cette commande fonctionne de la meme manière que etc-update mais à la particularité de sauvegarder tout les fichiers modifiés dans le repertoire /etc/config-archive/

----------

## marc.driver

Boozo

 *Quote:*   

> Autant pour moi ! pas ré-emerger donc mais tu peux "checker" les packages pour voir les fichiers de conf. qu'ils fournissent... (equery -h) tu regardes si y'en a que tu connais et/ou que tu avais modifié et tu essayes de remettre en forme

 

OK, je vais regarder tout cela.

 *Quote:*   

> ... mais pour solutionner va falloir venir plus souvent qd m^ sinon on s'y perdra nous aussi

 

Tu as raison, avec tous ces conseils j'ai de quoi voir, même si je prends le temps, je vais me faire un récap, et la prochaine fois je pense que je serai à même d'être plus précis, aussi...

 *Quote:*   

> ps: voire clore ce thread et en faire un autre plus en accord avec le pb actuel

 

...vais-je faire comme tu l'as suggéré, ce sera plus pratique   :Wink: 

MacFennec

 *Quote:*   

> A la place de etc-update. Je te conseille d'utiliser dispatch-conf. 

 

En voilà une bonne idée, je la note dans mon petit carnet!

@ bientôt   :Cool: 

----------

